# anyone ever plowed with a f350 2WD



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has plowed with a 2WD Ford F350. my friend has a 2008 ford f350 2wd aluminum flatbed setup with 55k miles, gas engine. it was a home depot rent me truck. it is in excellent condition and can be bought for under 10k. he was thinking about a stainless fisher vbox spreader and a fisher plow. 

has anyone plowed with something like this ? any thoughts?

thanks i apreciate the help


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope, cant be done.

Do a search, tonnes of threads on this.

Just mounted the pump and lights and tested it on my 2wd f350 today.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm what do u mean by cant be done after you just mounted one on today. I jus did another search and only found two threads talking mostly about f450/f550 2wd trucks and how they are fine as long as you have plenty of ballast. 

Im guessing a vbox spreader is plenty ballast. What about suspension. He was thinking about a 8'6" fisher either strait blade or v blade. Most likely it would be a straitblade. As for the lot it would be parkin lots at large mall complex and some occassional driveways may also come up


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Tires, weight, flat open parking lots.

Tight spots, up hill, backing up even the slightest grade sometimes are hard.

Not much difference between a F350/450/550 when discussing this issue.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139250&highlight=2wd

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138773&highlight=2wd

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=137116&highlight=2wd


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i had a 2wd f350 never had a problem if u know how to plow put alittle weight on it iand u are fine i know a guy that plows for mass highway with all 2wd f350s not a big deal


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Most 2wd's are duallys. I wouldn't bother with a "Home depot" truck.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i looked on fishers website and they dont even have a 2wd f350 listed under the ematch


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i cant remember but i had a 02 f350 2wd and we got a used setup i dont remember if it was a 4x4 set up or not but it bolted right up


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Suggest junkyard.... trans,transfer case, front axle, from similar chassis 4wd. . Manual T case... The hole is already in the floor.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

There've been a few times at the beginning of a saeson when I'm ready for the first plow, engage the 4wd, give it the gas, and can barely move. I usually think the 4wd is screwed up, and then remember that my front hubs aren't locked. 

I know some people claim they plow in 2wd, but I sure can't. This is in a 2006 F350 CC SRW with 900lbs of ballast and snow tires.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

my F350 dually is a 4x4 but I push 90% time in 2wd mine has a heavy flatbed on it plus I have a locker in the rear end
IF you get it you might look into a locker for rear you will love it


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Why not buy 4x4 sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well i really apreciate the helpful insight guys... I trying to talk him into a 4x4 ....  haha i finally foun out why he was so interested in this setup!! Its the flatbed!!!! He reallly loves te flatbed.... Anyone kno what brand or model te rental homedepot trucks have on them!!? I tried a quik search on this sight but no info on them...


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 99 F450,V10, 5spd, 2wd that i bought for short money a few years back. I put a 9' MM1 on it and added a 2 yard sander the first season i owned it and struggled with traction issues to the point where i almost got rid of it. Season 2 i installed a rear locker and a set of Treadwrights with the Kedge grip and it was like plowing with a whole new truck. I still have to pick my battles and plow with some common sense but at least i no longer have the fear of getting stuck every time i have to back up a slight incline. Plowing with a 2wd truck can be done successfully if the truck is set up properly, a lesson i learned the hard way. I would also suggest that if your buddy is going to plow with a 2wd that it almost certainly should be a dually, thus ruling out the Home depot truck.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

A dually gets much less traction than SRW , in Mass. a 2WD is much more of a problem than in Iowa. The hills here will get you sooner or later . One time waiting in the middle of the night to get pulled out will make see how muck 2WD is not for plowing.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

it realy depends what u are plowing with it mass highway would be fine and lots are fine done it for yrs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mass1589;1516804 said:


> Well i really apreciate the helpful insight guys... I trying to talk him into a 4x4 ....  haha i finally foun out why he was so interested in this setup!! Its the flatbed!!!! He reallly loves te flatbed.... Anyone kno what brand or model te rental homedepot trucks have on them!!? I tried a quik search on this sight but no info on them...


For beds:
Hillsboro is probably the most popular.
Otherwise there is Alum Line, EBY, Highway Products, Protech, etc.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Done tons of plowing in an F350 in 2wd. If the tires are good and appropriate ballast in flat lots you will be fine. Carry tires chains incase you get heavy wet snow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mass1589;1516662 said:


> i looked on fishers website and they dont even have a 2wd f350 listed under the ematch


Believe it or not, there are other brands of plows beside Fisher


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

mass1589;1516804 said:


> Well i really apreciate the helpful insight guys... I trying to talk him into a 4x4 ....  haha i finally foun out why he was so interested in this setup!! Its the flatbed!!!! He reallly loves te flatbed.... Anyone kno what brand or model te rental homedepot trucks have on them!!? I tried a quik search on this sight but no info on them...


the flat beds on those trucks are expensive tell him to take the bed off and find a good bed in a junk yard to stick on it to sell it its an easy job and the best bet on that because the new beds are over 5000 I was talking to a Guy with a Chevy that had one on it he wanted less for the truck than the bed is worth but I don't want the truck or the bed I like dump boxes BTW its a 90s Chevy 2wd I think he wanted 2000


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Meyer has a plow setup for it


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

mass1589;1516804 said:


> Well i really apreciate the helpful insight guys... I trying to talk him into a 4x4 ....  haha i finally foun out why he was so interested in this setup!! Its the flatbed!!!! He reallly loves te flatbed.... Anyone kno what brand or model te rental homedepot trucks have on them!!? I tried a quik search on this sight but no info on them...


I bought a retired Home Depot truck at an auction a couple of years ago...I will look to see what the name of the bed manufacture is Monday (its an alum. flatbed with fold down sides).

-Wayne


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wayne thanks alot that is te exact setup! How do u like it do u plow with the truck or tow?? Any thoughts on it...


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is my truck...


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

hmmm called the number today no answer..... im gonna have to search for something similar online!! thanks for the pics!!


----------

